# L’amica geniale



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

*L’amica geniale*

Avete visto L’amica geniale?
Ho trovato la fiction bellissima, non ho letto i libri a non posso valutare la trasposizione.
Le bambine bravissime e deliziose.


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2018)

Bellissima ....ma non avevo dubbi; Saverio Costanzo è molto bravo.ottimi tutti i suoi film


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2018)

ma , al contrario
https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=...sto/4797588/&usg=AOvVaw0A8-RrCjZBnCLulz5yuNaL


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma , al contrario
> https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=...sto/4797588/&usg=AOvVaw0A8-RrCjZBnCLulz5yuNaL


L’avevo già letto.
Ha pensato di avere visibilità con una stroncatura. Ha dato giudizi che avrebbero stroncato Fellini.


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’avevo già letto.
> Ha pensato di avere visibilità con una stroncatura. Ha dato giudizi che avrebbero stroncato Fellini.


Ho pensato anche io a fellini per la volontà consapevole di ricostruire negli studi un mondo inteso anche come atmosfera oltre ad edifici e strade.cosa che Costanzo ha amato particolarmente.la scena dell'inseguimento , per me , vale come citazione


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ho pensato anche io a fellini per la volontà consapevole di ricostruire negli studi un mondo inteso anche come atmosfera oltre ad edifici e strade.cosa che Costanzo ha amato particolarmente.la scena dell'inseguimento , per me , vale come citazione


Anche per me.
Anche i costumi sono funzionali a una atmosfera che fa comprendere che non si tratta di realtà, ma di ricordo.
Sono costumi “teatrali”. Ricordano degli spettacoli di Strehler. In particolare Storia della bambola abbandonata-Il cerchio di gesso del Caucaso. Se non hai avuto la possibilità di vederla a teatro ti consiglio di recuperare il dvd.
Forse il libro stesso ne è stato influenzato.


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2018)

Voglio comunque leggere il libro .e a me la voce di alba ....rot ehm...qualche cosa (compagna di Costanzo )piace molto


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> Voglio comunque leggere il libro .e a me la voce di alba ....rot ehm...qualche cosa (compagna di Costanzo )piace molto


Anch’io prenderò il libro, contribuendo alla ricchezza di Elena Ferrante, chiunque sia.
Anche la voce narrante è necessaria.
Finalmente dopo decenni viene realizzato un prodotto di valore e girato non solo in italiano, ma in napoletano, assolutamente indifferente al mercato (al contrario di tante realizzazioni a partire da quei Promessi Sposi girati insopportabilmente in inglese con un cast internazionale e con gusto Holliwoodiano) e qualcuno ha il coraggio di stroncarlo? Non è coraggio, è insipienza e desiderio di visibilità.


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2018)

Che orrore l'ignoranza ( ma anche la povertà ) che rendeva i genitori tanto gretti,  aridi e violenti .ciechi alla possibilità  di migliorare il futuro dei figli nell'emancipazione.guardi e non puoi fare a meno di fremere per l'indignazione.quel padre che butta la figlia dalla finestra "guarda che mi fai fare"


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> Che orrore l'ignoranza ( ma anche la povertà ) che rendeva i genitori tanto gretti,  aridi e violenti .ciechi alla possibilità  di migliorare il futuro dei figli nell'emancipazione.guardi e non puoi fare a meno di fremere per l'indignazione.quel padre che butta la figlia dalla finestra "guarda che mi fai fare"


Da brividi e bellissimo.
Purtroppo anche vero e molto molto dopo gli anni cinquanta.
Commovente la maestra e toglie alla bambina aspettative che sa che non potrà realizzare.


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2018)

ieri sera la rai ha preferito censurare la scena di violenza da parte di sarratore non trasmettendo fino in fondo le carezze intime dell'uomo.
la cosa secondo me più triste è che in realtà il personaggio non si accorge per niente dell'annichilimento di lenù.
mi chiedo se ci sarà un seguito , visto che il romanzo fa parte di una tetralogia:
oltre l'amica geniale,"storia del nuovo cognome ", "storia di chi fugge e chi resta","storia della bambina perduta"
sempre le due amiche fino all'età adulta.
e non sapevo che dietro elena ferrante in realtà si cela uno pseudonimo di una scrittrice /ore che non ha mai voluto palesarsi.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> ieri sera la rai ha preferito censurare la scena di violenza da parte di sarratore non trasmettendo fino in fondo le carezze intime dell'uomo.
> la cosa secondo me più triste è che in realtà il personaggio non si accorge per niente dell'annichilimento di lenù.
> mi chiedo se ci sarà un seguito , visto che il romanzo fa parte di una tetralogia:
> oltre l'amica geniale,"storia del nuovo cognome ", "storia di chi fugge e chi resta","storia della bambina perduta"
> ...


Ho registrato e non ho ancora visto.
Ti riferisci a una versione cinematografica che hai visto?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Febbraio 2020)

Storia del nuovo cognome è il titolo del secondo volume e della seconda serie de L’amica geniale ora in onda.
Che meraviglia!
Mi sono appassionata a Lila e Lenù.


----------



## Max78 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *L’amica geniale*
> 
> Avete visto L’amica geniale?
> Ho trovato la fiction bellissima, non ho letto i libri a non posso valutare la trasposizione.
> Le bambine bravissime e deliziose.


Sono d'accordo con te,  ho comprato il primo libro, non ho iniziato ancora a leggere perché mi è arrivato da poco,  mi è stato consigliato di leggerlo e così ho fatto.  Le ragazze alla loro prima esperienza sono state brave, hanno del talento e spero di vederle in altri film.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Febbraio 2020)

Max78 ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te,  ho comprato il primo libro, non ho iniziato ancora a leggere perché mi è arrivato da poco,  mi è stato consigliato di leggerlo e così ho fatto.  Le ragazze alla loro prima esperienza sono state brave, hanno del talento e spero di vederle in altri film.


Io l’ho iniziato.
Bello.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2020)

A proposito di questa fiction ho trovato questo commento che, a mio parere, è in tema con il forum.
”
Più precisamente, è Lenuccia con il suo amore non vissuto, non corrisposto eppure tradito, a insegnarci come è possibile reagire in maniera produttiva al rifiuto e alla frustrazione sentimentale. La prima lezione è: non sempre vi è un rapporto di causa-effetto tra ciò che siamo e ciò che fanno gli altri. Quando qualcuno si comporta da stronzo, insomma, non è sempre colpa nostra. “Perché Nino si era comportato a quel modo. Baciava Nadia, baciava me, baciava Lila. Come poteva essere la stessa persona che amavo, così seria, così carica di pensieri. Passarono le ore, ma mi fu impossibile accettare che fosse tanto profondo nell’affrontare i grandi problemi del mondo, quanto superficiale nei sentimenti d’amore. Cominciai a mettere in questione me stessa”.

Il secondo insegnamento importante arriva quando Lenuccia decide, in maniera consapevole, di sospendere il ruolo di muta osservatrice della storia d’amore tra Lila e Nino e, per la prima volta, pensare a se stessa con cognizione di causa: “Mi dicevo ogni giorno: sono quello che sono e non posso fare altro che accettarmi; sono nata così, in questa città, con questo dialetto, senza soldi; darò quello che posso dare, mi prenderò quello che posso prendere, sopporterò ciò che c’è da sopportare”.”









						“L’Amica Geniale” ci mostra cosa accade quando l’amore non è corrisposto
					

La prima volta che ho letto i libri di Elena Ferrante da cui è tratta la serie L’amica geniale, mi sono maledetta. Per non averli letti prima.




					thevision.com


----------



## Minerva (7 Aprile 2020)

Però lenuccia decide di "buttare"la sua verginità con il viscido sarratore ;solo dopo comincerà la sua consapevolezza.adoro tutto tranne la scelta dell'attrice monoespressione .lila bambina era invece straordinaria


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Però lenuccia decide di "buttare"la sua verginità con il viscido sarratore ;solo dopo comincerà la sua consapevolezza.adoro tutto tranne la scelta dell'attrice monoespressione .lila bambina era invece straordinaria


Credo che la monoespressione sia una scelta registica per rendere una forma di anestesia conseguente al cumulo di  delusioni.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2020)

Quello che volevo rilevare è come ci si metta in discussione quando chi credevamo intelligente e profondo, si rivela superficiale e cialtrone.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (9 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *L’amica geniale*
> 
> Avete visto L’amica geniale?
> Ho trovato la fiction bellissima, non ho letto i libri a non posso valutare la trasposizione.
> Le bambine bravissime e deliziose.



Avevo letto tutti i libri quasi vergognandomene tra me e me perchè mi sembravano troppo light per il mio solito standard. La fiction veramente ben fatta mi ha fatto venir voglia di rileggerli tutti perchè non ricordavo come andava a finire  . Fatto in questi giorni di tempo dilatato (mò leggo il resto del 3d)


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (9 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello che volevo rilevare è come ci si metta in discussione quando chi credevamo intelligente e profondo, si rivela superficiale e cialtrone.



Secondo me questo è uno dei nodi della saga.  Il personaggio Nino Sarratore, per quanto elevato intellettualmente rispetto alla media, si rivela nel corso degli eventi piccolo piccolo umanamente, e la riflessione che ne segue è (per me): quanto conta avere tante carte da giocare nella vita, anche per grazia ricevuta, se nell'essenzialità delle relazioni sei una merda d'uomo?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Secondo me questo è uno dei nodi della saga.  Il personaggio Nino Sarratore, per quanto elevato intellettualmente rispetto alla media, si rivela nel corso degli eventi piccolo piccolo umanamente, e la riflessione che ne segue è (per me): quanto conta avere tante carte da giocare nella vita, anche per grazia ricevuta, se nell'essenzialità delle relazioni sei una merda d'uomo?


Però è figlio di cotanto padre.
Non avrà mai percepito, respirato, assorbito un rapporto strumentale con le donne?


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (10 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è figlio di cotanto padre.
> Non avrà mai percepito, respirato, assorbito un rapporto strumentale con le donne?



Lui prende le distanze dal padre da adolescente però, guarda caso, ha una postura simile. Anzi, forse si rivela addirittura peggio.
L'unica cosa che un po' lo riabilita è l'atteggiamento di disponibilità nei confronti dei figli, anche di quelli della compagna. Quando è presente fisicamente, altrimenti è il nulla.


----------

